# MN - South Minneapolis Tuesday Nights



## olshanski (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a game playing every Tuesday nights in South Minneapolis from 6:30 PM to 9:30 PM.
I am the DM and have 4 players, but we are looking for a 5th player so that we always have a quorum when a person is absent.

We just finished a 2 year campaign on 10-16-2007.

We are starting a new campaign on 10-30-2007 at 1st level, 25 point buy. D&D 3.5.
The campaign uses the prepublished "Shades of Grey" by Necromancer Games in a homebrew world.

We are testing out some house rules, so not everything is "by the book", if you are interested, drop me a line and I'll let you know what the houserules are (I am actually working on them at the moment). I am not a killer or unfair DM.  I am allowing the limited use of classes and feats in splatbooks, pending DM approval.

my email is olshanski [dot] david [at] dorsey [dot] com.


----------



## olshanski (Oct 25, 2007)

The spot appears to be filled.
On the off chance things don't work out, you can still write, but I am not currently looking for new players


----------

